# Ultrasound for Retained products of conception after normal delivery



## 01077395 (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm looking for guidance regarding ultrasound performed for suspected retained products of conception. Would this be an obstetric ultrasound 76817 or a pelvic ultrasound 76830 since the patient has already delivered the baby?


----------



## areeder (Mar 15, 2017)

It is appropriate to code an obstetrical ultrasound for a patient who has an established diagnosis of pregnancy, who presents with indications necessitating the exam that may be pregnancy related, even when the outcome shows that the patient is no longer currently pregnant. -Optum coding companion obstetrics/gynecology book
Hope this helps!


----------

